# Mimi



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of Mimi. From the photos, it is obvious how much you cared for her and how much she was loved. RIP.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What lovely photos celebrating the life of your girl. Reminds me that I should be taking more. 13 is a good age and she was obviously much loved. Run free sweet Mimi.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry your the loss of Mimi. Thank you for sharing her photos. They really capture her sweet personality. Love her smile.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss - she was a beautiful girl.

Run softly & swiftly at the Bridge sweet Mimi.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so sorry to read about your sweet Mimi! I, too, had a girl named Mimi. I added her to the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her. Good luck in your search for a dog to love. My hubby and I always adopt after losing one of ours-it's the only way we can heal.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-14.html#post6122529


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Eric, I am very, very sorry for your loss of Mimi. She was a beautiful girl, the princess. So many beautiful memories kept in those pictures forever. Hope you get another golden in the future as life without a golden is not life at all.

Run free sweet Mimi, run fast and strong, you will live forever in the hearts of those who loved you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It sure is hard when we have to say goodbye. I am so sorry for your loss. I got a puppy as soon as I could after my Allie Bean died. For me it helped with the loss and was a good decision. We will always miss them. Mimi was a beautiful girl..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Mimi, she was so beautiful. 
Your pictures of Mimi tell how loved and cherished she was. 

My thoughts are with you, run free sweet girl.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Mimi was a beautiful girl, I'm so very sorry for your loss. I loved looking at her pictures too!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am really sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl!

Run free Mimi!


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> I am so sorry to read about your sweet Mimi! I, too, had a girl named Mimi. I added her to the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her. Good luck in your search for a dog to love. My hubby and I always adopt after losing one of ours-it's the only way we can heal.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-14.html#post6122529


Sorry I can't reply to PM yet. But thanks everyone. Mimi was my first dog and your first of everything was always so special. Part of me always wonder what really happened. She lived a pretty good life and did not suffer too long on her last moment.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

What a lovely girl. I'm very sorry for your loss. Mimi knew she had a home where she was loved for those 13 years, and that's what mattered to her. 

Another pup will bring more Golden light and love into your life sooner or later. Good luck in your search!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for sharing her memory with us. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eric*



Resident Eric said:


> Sorry I can't reply to PM yet. But thanks everyone. Mimi was my first dog and your first of everything was always so special. Part of me always wonder what really happened. She lived a pretty good life and did not suffer too long on her last moment.


You can reply to PM's when you have 15 posts. Mimi knew she was loved and that's all that mattered! Two of our dogs died from hemangiosarcoma, which is a very fast moving cancer. It might have been that.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Mimi.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> You can reply to PM's when you have 15 posts. Mimi knew she was loved and that's all that mattered! Two of our dogs died from hemangiosarcoma, which is a very fast moving cancer. It might have been that.


I'm not sure. She had no symptoms, even minutes before she passed. Maybe a heart failure. She did make weird barkings for a few nights as if she saw something.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy losing our beloved pets.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Resident Eric said:


> This is Mimi who passed away on September 3rd, 2015. She gave me 13 years of happy memories.
> 
> Additional pictures here if you're interested: Photo Memories of Mimi Â*Â*(June 28, 2002 - September 3, 2015)


I'm so very sorry to read of the loss of your sweet girl Mimi. She has such a wonderful smile in the picture. I understand how hard it is when the golden you love so very much moves on into their senior years. I hope you find some comfort in your memories of good times with Mimi.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Mimi. It is so heart wrenching to lose our beloved dogs.


----------

